# International Shipping HELP!!!



## cheflivengood (Apr 28, 2015)

Tried sending a knife back to Maksim UPS(cheaper than dhl some how), Returned it to the store saying any blade over 2.5 inches needs permission from the police. And they are trying to keep the $150 I paid for shipping.......any ideas?!?!?


----------



## Dardeau (Apr 28, 2015)

Declare as kitchen tool next year time? I had an overly eager Fed Ex employee tell me I couldn't ship a knife once, but the manager eventually told him he didn't know what he was talking about. Also $150 to Denmark seems high?

Maybe cheaper to sell on BST after you get your money back?


----------



## gic (Apr 28, 2015)

Couldn't you just send it flat rate international express via the post office?? Fill out the custom form saying kitchen knife


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 28, 2015)

Claiming it Kitchen tool is the safest way I found


----------



## JBroida (Apr 28, 2015)

shipping knives to denmark is near impossible... no matter what company you use, the often get returned when coming from the US for some reason. I've tried a number of times, and now i dont ship there because i cant.


----------



## cheflivengood (Apr 28, 2015)

JBroida said:


> shipping knives to denmark is near impossible... no matter what company you use, the often get returned when coming from the US for some reason. I've tried a number of times, and now i dont ship there because i cant.



F.....I might just send it to you then, it was slightly damaged..I might give you a call.


----------



## mark76 (Apr 28, 2015)

JBroida said:


> shipping knives to denmark is near impossible... no matter what company you use, the often get returned when coming from the US for some reason. I've tried a number of times, and now i dont ship there because i cant.



Crazy. I've never noticed that with knives going from the US to Holland. Also, no problem sending knives within the EU. (But yes, I do use the term kitchen tool.)


----------



## JBroida (Apr 28, 2015)

yeah... it really sucks and i am convinced that its the postal systems' misinterpretation of the danish law


----------

